# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  PLL από CDM

## Edison

Παιδιά το συγκεκριμένο PLL λέει τίποτα? Από διαμόρφωση πως τα πάει?

----------


## badsak

Αυτη ειναι η δευτερη εκδοση του κλασικου πλεον PLL του cdm (Δεληγιαννη)
το πρωτο του PLL ειχε αρκετα καλη διαμορφωση και στεροφωνια
και με μερικες μικρομετατροπες επαιζε τελεια.
Απο οτι βλεπω η βαθμιδα διαμορφωσης και εξοδου ειναι η ιδια οποτε λογικα θα εχει και τον ιδιο ηχο.
Εχει αλαξει μονο η βαθμιδα του PLL.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Απο αρμονικες πως παει? εγω ειχα καποτε το πιο παλιο του pll 
και ηταν γεματο απο αρμονικες, αν ειναι κι αυτο ετσι 
τοτε δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## RFΧpert

Αλλαξε ο Μανωλιος και εβαλε τα ρουχα αλλοιως.... 
Τα ρουχα στο τελος ειναι τα ιδια παντως  :Wink:

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Αυτο λεω κι εγω φιλε RFXpert  :Smile:

----------


## jeik

για  σας  παιδια, γεια  σου  badsak  θα  τα  πουμε  παλι  απο  κοντα το  Μαιο.
το  συγκεκριμενο  παλιο  pll to  δουλευουμε  αυτη  τη  στιγμη  πανω στο  βουνο και δεν  ξερω απο αρμονικες τι  κανει  αλλα  απο  διαμορφωση  ξεσκιζει, πειραζεις  το  ενα  απο  τα  δυο   τριμερ που  ειναι κατι σαν  προεμφαση  (το  αλλο ειναι  της  εντασης)  και  δινει  κατι εντασεις  τρελες  , καλη  πιστοτητα  και ογκος διαμορφωσης (στερεο).
Εχω  και  ενα  στο  σπιτι και  δουλευει  ακριβως  το  ιδιο  ,  (ενταση σουπερ κλπ) αλλα  μιλαω  για το βουνο διοτι  η  διαμορφωση  περναει απο  χιλια  κυματα  για  να  τη  στειλουμε  εκει πανω αλλα παρ  ολα  αυτα κατα την ταπεινη  μου  εκτιμηση αλλα  και γενικη  ομολογια  ακροατων  βγαζουμε  κατι  πριμα και κατι μπασα  αλλο πραγμα.
Στο στουντιο  υπαρχει ενα  λινκ  αρχαιο  αλλα  περναει  πολυ  καλα, φαντασου οτι  σκαλιζω στο εκουαλαιζερ τα  60 ,80 hz  η  τα 16 και 20khz που  ειναι  τα  ακραια  και  την  παλευει  ακομη  και εκει πολυ καλα.Βεβαια τονιζω οτι  και  η γεννητρια  εχει  φαει χοντρο χερι  για  φουλ  διαχωρισμο  χωρις  παραμορφωση  (το λινκ δεν χρειαστηκε ακομη σκαλισμα).
Αμα εχεις  ορεξη δοκιμαζεις  και  διαφορες  αλλες  βαρικαπ  μπορει να  γινει ακομα πιο σουπερ. Για 75 ευρω μια  χαρα  το  βλεπω αλλιως  πας για  πλλ  με  ενσωματωμενο  audio limiter  για να  εισαι σιγουρος αλλα ποσο κανει ?  
Για  το λινεαρ  45 βαττ  120  ευρω  της  ιδιας  εταιριας  τι  λετε ?

----------


## jeik

Επισης  το  ιδιο  παλιο  pll  μεσα  σε  κουτι  με  λινεαρ  ιδιοκατασκευή  , υποτιθεται  50  βαττ  εξοδο  , το  δοκιμασα  καποτε  στο  σπιτι  και  την  ξεσκισε  την  τηλεόραση  αλλα  δεν  ξερω  αν  εφταιγε  το  pll  η  το  λινεαρ  .

----------


## electron

jeik σχετικά με την διαμόρφωσή του εν λόγω pll όντως όπως το έχω διαπιστώσει και γω κατά το παρελθόν είναι πολύ καλή για μια όχι και τόσο επαγγελματική κατασκευή,σχετικά με το ολοκληρωμένο exciter όντως δεν δίνει τα 50 watts τουλάχιστον αυτά που είχα δεί εγώ με τρανζίστορ στην έξοδο το 2Ν6084 ή το BLW60. Μ αυτά έβγαζε το μέγιστο 40 watts περίπου.Από αρμονικές, εκεί πάσχει λίγο αλλά από παρεμβολές μπορώ να μπώ ότι δεν δημιουργεί ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## radioamateur

jeik αν μπορεις σε παρακαλώ εξήγησε μου πως ειχε τοποθετηθεί η κεραία εκπομπής στο σπίτι σε σχέση με τη  κεραία της τηλεόρασης.
Ισως αυτό να δημιουργούσε το πρόβλημα παρά το ίδιο το pll.
Πχ αν χρησιμοποιείς μια yagi η οποία κοιτάζει τη κεραία tv λογικό όχι να της αλλάξει τα φώτα αλλά να την μπουκώνει κυριολεκτικά.Αντέστρεψε την κατευθυντικότητα της κατά 180 μοίρες και θα έχεις πεντακάθαρη εικόνα...
Μετά παίζει ρόλο το ύψος αν μένεις σε μονοκατοικία ή σε πολυκατοικία και γενικά η απόσταση από κεραίες tv.Με εσωτερική κεραία λογικά δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα.Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα οι γείτονες σου.
Το μόνο άσχημο είναι ότι η ελληνική νομοθεσία επιτρέπει ιστούς κεραιών έως και 4 μέτρα...οπότε ως νόμιμος σταθμός καλύτερα το βουνό...

----------


## jimk

εχω δει και εγω κατι ιταλικα pll και λινεαρ που εινε για τα @@ απο διαμορφωση και αρμονικες μεχρι και στο τηλεφωνο του οτε τα ακουγα!ειδικα τα elenos...μια χαρα εινε του δελλιγιαννη απλα δεν δουλευουν ολα το  ιδιο!! αυτο εχω παρατηρησει!

----------


## radioamateur

jimk δεν μπορείς να ισοπεδώνεις τις επώνυμες ιταλικές κατασκευές εκτός αν αγόρασες ιταλικό της μαμας ή ιταλικο made by Κάτω Πετράλωνα καθώς και δεν μπορείς να τα συγκρίνεις με την ιδιοκατασκευή.
Τα αυθεντικά ιταλικά μηχανήματα δεν χαρακτηρίζονται από προβλήματα όταν αγοράζονται από εκεί που πρέπει και δεν αλλάζουν εθνικότητα όπως τα αρνιά...

Το Elenos πόσα watts έβγαζε;Σε ποιο μοντέλλο αναφέρεσαι;Ίσως ψάξω σε κάποιο ιταλικό site περισσότερες πληροφορίες.

----------


## jimk

το elenos to pll den to thimame αλλά το linear ειναι το 1,2?kw to τρανσιστορικο turbo μηχανιμα  :Very Happy:   μια χαρα ειναι η ιταλικες εταιριες αλλα αμα ειχαμε και εμεις το μαρκετινγ που εχουν οι ιταλοι και εμεις μια χαρα θα ειμασταν γιατι απο γνωσεις πιστευω οτι τα παμε μια χαρα,αλλα πραγματα μας λοιπουν

----------


## radioamateur

Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη το πρόβλημα δεν ανάγεται στο marketing αλλά στην πιστοποίηση.Γνωρίζεις πολλούς φίλε μου jimk που θα επένδυαν επαγγελματικά σε ένα προϊόν χωρίς πιστοποίηση;Ίσως αυτός που δεν γνωρίζει τι αγοράζει.Στη γείτονα χώρα ό,τι δεν έχει πιστοποίηση ή δεν πληρεί τις νυν προδιαγραφές της νομοθεσίας απλά δεν βγάζει άδεια ή δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με αποτέλεσμα να παροπλίζονται οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί λαμπάτοι ενισχυτές.Κάνετε μια βόλτα στο ιταλικό ebay να το διαπιστώσετε.
Ωστόσο από ελληνικές εταιρείες θα προτιμούσα C&A ίσως γιατί δεν έχω ποτέ & πουθενά ακουσει αρνητικά σχόλια για στις κατασκευές της.

----------


## jeik

γιασου  ραδιοερασιτεχνη.
Η  φυση  της  ιδιοκατασκευης μαλλον  εφταιγε κι   οχι  η  κεραια  της  τηλεορασης διοτι  το  λινεαρ  δεν πρεπει  να  ηταν  broadband  kai  πετουσε  τρελες αρμονικες  και στο  ραδιοφωνο  spurius  το  λένε ?.
  δεν  ανοιξα  το  λινεαρ  να παιξω  με  τριμερ και  τετοια  διοτι  το  πηρα  με  το ζορι  απο  ενα  φιλο  για μιση  ωρα  να  δοκιμασω  κατι  πιο  επαγγελματικο (τρομαρα του )     αλλα  δεν  το  εψαξα  και πολυ   μην  του  το  καψω  .
Περιμενα  να  το  βαλω  στην  πριζα και  να ειναι  σφερα  αλλα  !!!!!
(Την  ιδια  περιοδο  ειχα  κι  εγω ενα  πλλ σμαρτ  κιτ  με  λινεαρ  25  βαττ  αλλα την  εψαξα  πολυ  με  το συντονισμο  της  κεραιας  στην  συχνοτητα  που εβγαινα  και τις  τηλεοπτικες  συχνοτητες  της περιοχης  μου  για  να  μην επηρεαζω  κανεναν   και  οι  παρεμβολη  σε  ενα  η δυο  καναλια ηταν  ανεπαισθητη ) ευτυχως  δεν εχουμε  καναλια  εδω  στα VHF.
και  φυσικα  πηρα  γραμμη  οτι ο  ενισχυτης της  τηλεορασης  παιζει  σημαντικο ρολο  αφου  αυτος  ευθυνεται σε  πολλες  περιπτωσεις.
εγινε  μαλλον  π α τ α τ ι α  στο λινεαρ  διοτι και  σε  καποιον  ιδιωτικο  σταθμο που  δανεισε  ενα  παρομοιο (η  το  ιδιο)  το  δουλευε  παρανομα  στην  οικοδομη του  και οταν  περνουσες  απο  κατω  στα πεντακοσια  μετρα  εβγαινε σε  5 - 6  συχνοτητες  (σιγουρα  αυτοταλαντωση του  λινεαρ).
δεν  ξερω  τι  λινεαρ  φορουσε γιατι  το ειχε μεσα  σε  εξτρα  κουτι  και  δεν  το  ανοιξα.
Εχει  ενα  λινεαρ  στη  σελιδα  του  45 βαττ με  φιλτρα  120  εβρω  τι  γνωμη  εχετε?

----------


## jeik

*διοτι  το  λινεαρ  δεν  πρεπει  να  ηταν  broadband  kai  πετουσε  τρελες  αρμονικες*

ενοουσα  οτι  ηθελε  παλι  συντονισμο  στη  συχνοτητα  που  το  εβγαλα  εγω  απο  το  σπιτι μου

----------


## radioamateur

Φίλε μου jeik πολυ "manovella" ήθελε το pll σου.Μόνο "λουκούμι" κατά τη γνωστή ελληνική ταινία δεν ήθελε αυτό το πράγμα για να λειτουργήσει.
Αν πραγματικά αναζητάς την αξιοπιστία χωρις προβλήματα πας de facto σε επώνυμα πιστοποιημένα απευθείας από τη μαμά εταιρεία του εξωτερικού για να ξέρεις τι αγοράζεις ακριβώς.
Αλήθεια ποιος επαγγελματικός σταθμός είσαι περιοχή;

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Tα συγκεκριμενα pll του δεληγιαννη τα ξερουμε λιγο πολυ ολοι,
στο παρελθον ειχαν περαση αρκετα και διαφορα απο τα χερια μου,
με λιγο πολυ ολα να εχουν διαφορα αδικιολογητα προβληματα, 
το καθενα και διαφορετικο.
Οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα (κατασκευες της πλακας)
και τωρα που αλλαξε της κατασκευες του, μια απο τα ιδια.
Αλλαξε ο μανωλιος και εβαλε τα ρουχα αλλιως.

----------


## electron

Κανένας δεν είπε οτι τα μηχανήματα του Δελληγιάννη είναι για επαγγελματική χρήση, αυτό το έχουμε ως δεδομένο,από κει και πέρα συζητούμε το κατά πόσο θα άξιζε για κάποιον να έχει ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.
Για κάτι τέτοιο λοιπόν πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερα από το να παιδεύεται κανείς με στάδια και αυτοταλάντωτα, τα οποία μάλιστα μπορεί να προκαλέσουν πολλές <παρενέργιες>. Βέβαια κατά το παρελθόν ίσως ακόμα και σήμερα, κάποιοι σταθμοί επαγγελματικοί της περιφέριας, να βασίζουν κι αυτοί την λειτουργία τους με τα μηχανήματα του εν λόγω κατασκευαστή. Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι δεν θα τα συναντήσουμε σε κάποιον σταθμό του τύπου ΑΝΤ1 ή ΣΚΑΪ. Επομένως μην μπερδεύομαστε και μην μπαίνουμε στην διαδικασία να κρίνουμε το αν ειναι καλά ή όχι. Το καλό ή το κακό είναι κάτι σχετικό και εξαρτάται από τις απαιτήσεις του καθένα.

----------


## jeik

Δωδεκανησα.
Δεν εχω δικο μου επαγγελματικο σταθμο αλλα εχω 2 φιλους οι οποιοι ασχολουνται επαγγελματικα με το ραδιοφωνο και βοηθαω καθαρα απο ψωρα για τα FM ως ηλεκτρονικος και παλιος πειρατης.
Τωρα οσον αφορα τον πομπο που προανεφερα δεν ηταν ολοκληρωμενη κατασκευη του CDM .Ηταν μια ιδιοκατασκευη σε ενα ανωνυμο κουτι που ειπα οτι απλως σαν pll ειχε το συγκεκριμενο , και ουδεμια ευθυνη δεν εχει ο προαναφερθεις επωνυμος κατασκευαστης (προς θεου μην παρεξηγηθουμε). 
Οντως βλεπω οτι για καλο εργαλειο απο εξωτερικο, για 15 βατακια θελει 3000 ευρω και μαλλον δεν ειναι τυχαιο.
Αν μπορουσα να ξεκινησω εγω κατι επαγγελματικο θα ξεκινουσα με κατι τετοιο κι ας εβγαινα μονο με τα 15 (που λεφτα για λινεαρ) αλλα με σιγουρια , και χωρις να ενοχλω.

----------


## radioamateur

Η τιμή για το pll που ανέφερες μου φαίνεται υπερβολική για εργοστασιακό αυθεντικό μηχάνημα.Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι ζητήσεις μια προσφορά απευθείας στις γνωστές και μόνο εταιρείες  & όχι σε μεσάζοντες για να το διαπιστώσεις.Μη κοιτάς που στην Ελλάδα κοιτάζουν να βγάλουν από τη μύγα ξύγκι.
Επώνυμο για εμένα είναι συνώνυμο της πιστοποίησης στοιχείο προδιαγραφής σοβαρότητας που συναντάς αποκλειστικά και μόνο στη μαμά εταιρεία του εξωτερικού αλλά όχι στην Ελλάδα.
Στην Ευρώπη φίλε μου η νομοθεσία είναι πολυ αυστηρή και με ιδιοκατασκευές τύπου xxx δεν βγάζεις άδεια.

----------


## moutoulos

> Tα συγκεκριμενα pll του δεληγιαννη τα ξερουμε λιγο πολυ ολοι,
> στο παρελθον ειχαν περαση αρκετα και διαφορα απο τα χερια μου,
> με λιγο πολυ ολα να εχουν διαφορα αδικιολογητα προβληματα, 
> το καθενα και διαφορετικο.
> Οπως καταλαβαινετε δεν ειναι αξιοπιστα (κατασκευες της πλακας)
> και τωρα που αλλαξε της κατασκευες του, μια απο τα ιδια.
> Αλλαξε ο μανωλιος και εβαλε τα ρουχα αλλιως.



  Θα μπορούσες να μας αναφέρεις μερικά προβλήματα που συναντησες με τα συγκεκριμένα PLL ?. Σου το λέω αυτό, 
γιατί και εμένα περάσαν πολλά PLL του CDM, και δεν είδα να έχουν βασικά προβλήματα.
Ισα ίσα τα πηγαίναν μια χαρά, πχ, ρύθμιση εξόδου, οχι απο 0-0,6W που έλεγε, αλλά ρυθμιζε απο 100-500mW.
Διαμόρφωση ... τέλεια, με αρκετό όγκο.

  Όσο για κατασκευές της πλάκας που αναφέρεις ..., που να δεις άλλων κατασκευαστών με διπλάσια τιμή κιόλας.
Και αν σταθώ στο θέμα τιμής, ας αναφέρω οτι προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι καλύτερο με την συγκεκριμένη τιμή,
αν υπάρχει, ας το αναφέρει κάποιος, γιατί ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι. Μιλάω για έτοιμη μονταρισμένη πλακέτα 
και όχι κατασκευή DIY.

 Σίγουρα το συγκεκριμένο PLL δεν κάνει για επαγγελματική χρήση, Θα ήταν θαύμα εξάλου με τέτοια τιμή, αλλά 
απ το να έχεις αυτοταλάντωτο είναι μια χαρά, εξάλου ένας καλός VCO κάνει 50ε+. Και σίγουρα είναι καλύτερο
απο ένα VCO.

 Όσο για τα ιταλικά PLL, όντως είναι φοβερά, αλλά δίνεις εναν μισθό για 15W. Παρόλα αυτά δεν τίθεται θέμα 
σύγκρισης, γιατί το ένα είναι έτοιμο (επαγγελματικό), και το άλλο απλά πλακέτα.
Eννοείτε οτι αν ήταν να επιλέξουμε exciter ανάμεσα σε CDM  και RVR θα επέλεγα RVR   :Cool: , όμως η  RVR δεν 
βγάζει PLL πλακέτα.

 Δεν ξέρω  ... τι να πώ. Ίσως να ήμουν τυχερός και να μην είχαν προβλήματα αυτά που περάσαν απο τα χέρια μου.

 Γιάννη (electron) συγχαρητήρια ..., προσέγγισες το θέμα με χειρουργική ακρίβεια.   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## nitako

Εχω πάρει μέχρι τώρα απο τον CDM περίπου 10 pll και δεν ειχα κανένα πρόβλημα.. Ισα ισα που για τα λεφτά τους είναι μια χαρα και αν θέλεις να σου έρθει και πιο φθηνά παίρνεις pll  με τα dip switch που κάνει μόνο 65€ 

(σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση άλλωστε και εγω θεωρώ οτι δεν συνιστώνται για επαγγελματική χρήση   :Wink:  )

Α, και κατι ακόμα ειχα παει τελευταία απο τον Δεληγιάννη και μου ειπε οτι θα βγάλει νεα pll που θα ειναι νομίζω με smd

----------


## electron

Εσκεμμένη διαφήμιση ή σπαμ όπως θα λέγαμε στην ιντερνετική γλώσσα δεν κάνουμε. Απλά καταθέτουμε όλοι τις εντυπώσεις μας από τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα που κατά καιρούς  δοκιμάσαμε και είδαμε. Προσωπικά και γω δεν είδα ποτέ να έχουν παρουσιάσει προβλήματα που να σχημάτιζες την άποψη ότι δεν είναι για εκπομπή. Εδικά αυτό με το θέμα της ποιότητας στην διαμόρφωση που αναφέραμε πιο πάνω είναι αλήθεια. Έχει μια φοβερή προέμφαση και θα το καταλάβει κάποιος όταν σε μονοφωνική εκπομπή, διαπιστώσει ότι η ένδειξη του stereo γίνεται φωτορυθμικό.
Με την ευκαιρία αυτή θα ήθελα να θίξω ένα άλλο θέμα που πάντα το είχα απορία, αν και μερικά πράγματα μπορείς να πεις ότι " ο νοών νοήτο". Αφού κάθε ερασιτεχνική - πειραματική εκπομπή θεωρείται παράνομη,πως υπάρχουν εταιρίες όπως κι αυτή που συζητάμε που πουλάνε χωρίς πρόβλημα τέτοια μηχανήματα;


edit: Γεια σου φίλε Γρηγόρη  :Smile:

----------


## nitako

Τέτοιου είδους μηχανήματα ειναι οτι πρέπει για σταθμούς πχ επαρχίας που δεν έχουν την οικονομική άνεση να παρουν κατι ακριβότερο.
Πάντα υπάρχει το καλο και το καλύτερο σε ολα τα προϊόντα..Αν και για μενα τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα δεν υστερούν και πολυ απο τα ακριβά.

----------


## jimk

πλέον και επειδη εχω δουλεψει τα (καινουργια)πλλ του μπορω να πω οτι ειναι μια χαρα και για επαγγελματικη χρηση δεν εχουν τα προβληματα που ειχαν τα παλια...εχει ανεβει σε ποιοτητα. Και ειναι φυσικο μεγαλες εταιριες να μην πουλανε σκετα κομματια γιατι μειωνετε το κυρος τους σε περιπτωση που τα λινεαρ η μη καλη κατασκευη τροφοδοτικου απο την χρηστη εχει προβλημα....αλλα και το αλλο ειναι οτι θα χασουν πολυ χρημα,γιατι βγαζουν τρελλα λεφτα με αυτες την κατασκευες τους.μου θυμηζει τα ρολογια τα ρολεχ που η πραγματικη τους αξια ειναι αρκετα χαμηλοτερη απο αυτη που πουλανε....

----------


## jeik

Και  η  κατοχή  του  οπλου  ειναι  παρανομη  απο  τον  οποιονδηποτε  αλλα  αυτοι  που  επιτρεπεται  μπορουν  να  αγορασουν.
Μπορει  να  πουλησει  σε  καποια  χωρα  του  εξωτερικου  που  δεν  ειναι  παρανομη  η  εκπομπή.
Οπότε  η  οποιαδήποτε  εταιρία  έχει  το  δικαίωμα  να   πουλάει  pll  και  όλα  τα  σχετικα , άλλωστε  δεν  βλέπω  να  εγγυάται  με  τιποτα  τρελλα  πιστοποιητικα
την  τελεια  λειτουργία  τους !!!
Η  ευρεία  εκπομπή  απαγορεύεται , αλλα  στο  εργαστήριο  λόγου  χάρη  που  θέλω  εγω  να  δοκιμάσω  μια  στερεογεννήτρια  ας  πούμε  να  την  ακουσω  στο  ραδιο  (οχι  μονο  στον  παλμογράφο) χρειάζομαι  ενα  pll  αλλα  οχι  μονο , άμα  λάχει  με  dummy  load  δοκιμαζω   και  λινεαρ.
Να  απο  που  θα  αγοράσω. (λέμε  τωρα).
Οπότε  ο  οποιοσδήποτε  μπορει  να  κατασκευαζει  και  να  πουλαει  οτι  θελει  αρκει  να  δινει  πιστοποιητικα   για  να  τα  χρησιμοποιησεις  κι  εσυ  σε  περιπτωση  ελεγχου , αν  δεν  σου  δωσει  για  τη  δουλεια  που  θελεις  μην  το  αγοραζεις.

----------


## electron

Δημήτρη το να πουλήσει σε κάποια χώρα που επιτρέπεται το καταλαβαίνω αλλά σε εποχές πολύ προ ιντερνετ που περιοριζόταν στην τοπική αγορά πως το έκανε  κι αυτός και ο καθένας; Και εν πάσει περιπτώση πως δικαιολογούν τις επιχειρήσεις τους στο επίσημο κράτος; Λένε ότι πουλάνε μηχανήματα εκπομπής στον οποιοδήποτε χωρίις καμιά πιστοποίηση;

----------


## jeik

Γεια  σου  Γιάννη  ΧΡΟΝΙΑ  ΠΟΛΛΑ.
Οπως  και  εκατονταδες  ραδιοφωνα  σ'ολη  την  ελλαδα  που  εχουν  μια  βεβαιωση  νομιμου  λειτουργιας (την  πηραν  προσφατα  οσοι  αποδεδειγμενα  παιζαν  '''''''''''παρανομα''  πριν  το  1999 και  ειχαν  τιμολογια  αποδειξεις  διαφημησης  , αγορα  μηχανηματων  κλπ''''''' ,ΟΧΙ  ΑΔΕΙΑ  ,και  παιζουν  φουλ  διαφημιση  αφου  πληρωνουν  ΑΕΠΙ  και  εφορια  αλλα  θεωρητικα  ειναι  παρανομοι.
Μαλλον  ετσι  Λειτουργουν  και  αυτες  οι  επιχειρισεις  οπως  και  χιλιαδες  αλλες.
Εδω  φτασαμε  στο  σημειο  να  σου  λεει  ο  αλλος  αποδεδειγμενα  (ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΑΤΟΣ-ΑΝΤ1-ΑΠΟΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ) οτι  υπαρχουν  παιδικοι  σταθμοι  χωρις  αδεια , ΑΝ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ, και  πρεπει  ο  καθενας  μας  να  γινει  κρατος  και  να  ζηταει  να  δει  την  αδεια  της  επιχειρισης  (να  εχει  βεβαια  σπουδασει  και  πλαστογραφια) γιατι  παιζει  κι  αυτο.
Παντως  αφορμη  για  να  γραψω  το  πρωτο  ποστ  ηταν  κατι  που  διαβασα  σε  παλιο  περιοδικο  ηλεκτρονικου  περιεχομενου  που  ανεφερε  για  συλληψη  καποιου  καταστηματαρχη  στο  μοναστηρακι  το  1985  περιπου διοτι  πουλουσε  πομπους  αλλα  αθωωθηκε  αφου  1ον :  δεν  εκανε  εκπομπες  αυτος και  2ον  :frown: συμφωνα  παντα   με  το  αρθρο) αν  λεει  ηθελε  να  αγορασει  η  ΕΡΤ  απο  που  θα  αγοραζε ? μπορουσε  καλιστα  απ'αυτον,Λογικο  μου  ακουγεται.
Τωρα  αν  ειχαν  πιστοποιηση  η  οχι  θα  το  εψαχνε  η  ΕΡΤ, οποτε  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## misterno

Παρακαλώ αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα ολοκληρωμένα που φοράει το συγκεκριμμένο PLL να τα δημοσιεύσει εδώ
Παραθέτω φωτο από το PLL που μου χάρισε ένας φίλος και είπα πριν το πετάξω, ας του δώσω μια ευκαιρία.
IMAG2911.jpgIMAG2915.jpg
Η πλακέτα έχει τα πηνία του ταλαντωτή από κάτω και δεν ανάβει ποτέ το LED, ανεξάρτητα ποια συχνότητα επιλέγω.
Η έξοδος σε γέφυρα BIRD 43 δείχνει περίπου 100 mw! Το τρανζίστορ εξόδου όμως είναι το 2Ν4427. Είναι λογικό;

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπέρα . Εχω το ίδιο και η πλακέτα του ειναι πολυ περιςοτερο οξυδωμενη απο τη δικιά σου, κατα τα αλλα ειναι οκ μετα απο 25 χρονια .αν θες ανεβάζω και φωτό .Το δικό σου Δείχνει super σκαλισμένο και ίσως να λείπουν εξαρτήματα  ... Ξεκίνησε μετρώντας τροφοδοσιες +5 & + 12 , άλλαξε τον κρύσταλλο και αν εχεις κανένα συχνομετρο  δες αν ταλαντωνει καπου ,και καλη τύχη ....

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα,
ψάχνοντας το θέμα, βρήκα το πιθανό σχέδιο του αλλά τα υλικά δεν φαίνονται καθόλου καλά. Το κύκλωμα της προέμφασης με τα 2 τριμεράκια διαφέρει με αυτό του σχεδίου. Τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν μοιάζουν καν στα αναγραφόμενα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο.
cdm2.jpgcdm3.jpgcdm4.jpg

----------


## electron

To σκαρίφημα με τα ολοκληρωμένα το είχα ανεβάσει κάποτε εγώ από μια παλιά πλακέτα του cdm, που δεν είχε ξύσει τους τύπους τους. Στο πέρασμα των χρόνων φυσικά ο Δεληγιάννης έκανε κάποιες τροποποιήσεις, ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι για τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν υπάρχουν τρομερές διαφοροποιήσεις.

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα,
όπως θα δείτε, προσπάθησα και έκανα αρκετή εργασία πάνω στο θέμα. Άδειασα την πλακέτα από τα υλικά της έκανα επεξεργασία εικόνας για να βγάλω το θεωρητικό σχέδιο. Το θεωρητικό είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του αρχικού ποστ εκτός από ένα εξτρά κύκλωμα προέμφασης και ένα τρίμερ 470 στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ εξόδου για ρύθμιση ισχύος. Υπάρχουν ακόμη 2 αντιστάσεις 10Κ στο ολοκληρωμένο IC6 οι οποίες δεν φαίνονται στο θεωρητικό κύκλωμα. Το πρόβλημα της πλακέτας είναι ότι δεν ταλαντώνει σε καμία συχνότητα. Ο επιλογέας συχνότητας δεν αλλάζει τίποτα και το LED είναι μόνιμα σβηστό. Υπάρχει συχνότητα ταλάντωσης από τον κρύσταλλο και όλες οι τάσεις πόλωσης είναι σωστές +12V και +5V. Δυστυχώς τα ολοκληρωμένα της πλακέτας διαφέρουν σε σχέση με το σχέδιο που παρέθεσα. π.χ το IC6 που αναφέρεται ως MC4040 παίρνει τροφοδοσία +5V στο ποδαράκι 5, πράγμα το οποίο δεν ευσταθεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα διπλανά του.
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα πραγματικά στοιχεία τους παρακαλώ να τα δημοσιεύσει γιατί είναι κρίμα να έχω σε αχρηστία ένα τέτοιο PLL που υπ' όψη το κόστος του σήμερα είναι 110€ !!
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

IMG1.jpgIMG2.jpg

----------


## kostas30

εχω μια τετοια πλακετα καπου χαλασμενη αν την θελει καποιος την χαριζω

----------


## misterno

> εχω μια τετοια πλακετα καπου χαλασμενη αν την θελει καποιος την χαριζω



Κώστα με ενδιαφέρει να ασχοληθώ αν δε σου κάνει κόπο. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

> Καλημέρα,
> όπως θα δείτε, προσπάθησα και έκανα αρκετή εργασία πάνω στο θέμα. Άδειασα την πλακέτα από τα υλικά της έκανα επεξεργασία εικόνας για να βγάλω το θεωρητικό σχέδιο. Το θεωρητικό είναι το ίδιο με αυτό του αρχικού ποστ εκτός από ένα εξτρά κύκλωμα προέμφασης και ένα τρίμερ 470 στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ εξόδου για ρύθμιση ισχύος. Υπάρχουν ακόμη 2 αντιστάσεις 10Κ στο ολοκληρωμένο IC6 οι οποίες δεν φαίνονται στο θεωρητικό κύκλωμα. Το πρόβλημα της πλακέτας είναι ότι δεν ταλαντώνει σε καμία συχνότητα. Ο επιλογέας συχνότητας δεν αλλάζει τίποτα και το LED είναι μόνιμα σβηστό. Υπάρχει συχνότητα ταλάντωσης από τον κρύσταλλο και όλες οι τάσεις πόλωσης είναι σωστές +12V και +5V. Δυστυχώς τα ολοκληρωμένα της πλακέτας διαφέρουν σε σχέση με το σχέδιο που παρέθεσα. π.χ το IC6 που αναφέρεται ως MC4040 παίρνει τροφοδοσία +5V στο ποδαράκι 5, πράγμα το οποίο δεν ευσταθεί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα διπλανά του.
> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει τα πραγματικά στοιχεία τους παρακαλώ να τα δημοσιεύσει γιατί είναι κρίμα να έχω σε αχρηστία ένα τέτοιο PLL που υπ' όψη το κόστος του σήμερα είναι 110€ !!
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά
> 
> IMG1.jpgIMG2.jpg



Mαλλον καποιο ολοκληρωμενο ειναι καμενο, το ειχαν το θεμα αυτο τα πλλ αυτα...
Ομως πιστευω δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να ασχοληθης μ' αυτο το συγκεκριμενο.

----------


## radioamateur

Κυκλοφόρησε ποτέ *FM pll exciter CDM* electronics 2 watts με 2 Χ BFG135;

 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## MitsoulasFm

Εγω ψαχνω το σχεδιο και το τυπωμενο παιδια..

----------


## misterno

Χαιρετώ την παρέα και παίρνω μικρόφωνο. :Biggrin: 
Γνωρίζει κανείς το ολοκληρωμένο δίπλα στον κρύσταλλο ποιο μπορεί να είναι;
Μιλάω για το 14 πόδαρο IC8 όπως εμφανίζεται στο σχέδιο.
Σίγουρα δεν είναι CMOS - TTL γιατί τα 5V τα πάει στο ποδαράκι 5 και γειώνει το 2,3,10.
Μάλλον είναι κάποιο κύκλωμα πολλαπλασιαστή (?) συχνότητας.
Τα υπόλοιπα εκτός αυτού και του prescaller τα βρήκα (ελπίζω)
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια απάντηση.

----------


## chip

μα δεν έχουν όλα τα ttl την τροφοδοσία στις ακρες!
Είναι διαιρέτης συχνότητας οπότε λογικά είναι 7490 (ήταν πολύ δημοφιλές την δεκαετία του 80...)
 (ή αν απαιτεί άλλη διαίρεση η συχνότητα κρυστάλου θα είναι 7492 ή 7493!

το Prescaller το λέει στην τρίτη σελίδα SAB6456
*
ΓΙΑ ΤΟ 7490 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΙΟ ΠΑΝΩ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΨΑΞΙΜΟ....*

----------


## chip

Το ξαναείδα... η 7490 ή 7492 ή 7493 που χρησιμοποιεί για διαίρεση μόνο το στάδιο 2
άρα το ποιο από όλα είναι έχει να κάνει με τον κρύσταλλο που έχει η πλακέτα!

*οπότε η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι τι συχνότητα κρύσταλλο έχει?

η διαίρεση που φαίνεται να κάνει ανάλογα με το ολοκληρωμένο που έχει είναι
7490 δια 5
7492 δια 6
7493 δια 8

* τελικά η συχνότητα κρυστάλου είναι 4ΜΗΖ (αναφέρεται στην λιστα των υλικών)....
με μερικούς υπολογισμούς θα αποκαληφθεί εύκολα ποιο είναι το ολοκληρωμένο...

----------


## misterno

> Το ξαναείδα... η 7490 ή 7492 ή 7493 που χρησιμοποιεί για διαίρεση μόνο το στάδιο 2
> άρα το ποιο από όλα είναι έχει να κάνει με τον κρύσταλλο που έχει η πλακέτα!
> 
> *οπότε η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι τι συχνότητα κρύσταλλο έχει?
> 
> η διαίρεση που φαίνεται να κάνει ανάλογα με το ολοκληρωμένο που έχει είναι
> 7490 δια 5
> 7492 δια 6
> 7493 δια 8
> ...



Με βάση την μελέτη που έκανα:
IC1-4 = 74LS190 ή 192
IC6 = 4046
IC7=4518
 Με προβληματίζει το 14 πόδαρο παίρνει τάση +5V στο pin 5 και γείωση στα 2,3,10 άρα μοιάζει να μην είναι CMOS-TTL

----------


## chip

όπως  έγραψα πιο πάνω είναι 7490 7492 ή 7493 (θεωρώ πιο πιθανό το 7490) το ποιο απ όλα θα το βρουμε ευκολα από τη διαίρεση που χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει....*

τα 7490 ,92 και 93 έχουν gnd στο 10 και vcc στο 5  * ενώτα πιν 2 και 3 είναι οι δύο εισοδοι ρεσετ που τους εχειι στο gnd


...και δεν είναι τα μόνα TTL που δεν έχουν τροφοδοσία στα άκρα, επίσης 7473, 7476, 7483... είναι μερικά που μου ρχονται στο μυαλό με τροφοδοσία στη μέση.


To SAB6456 που αναφέρεται στην τρίτη σελίδα από που προκύπτει?
Το πιν out δεν μου ταιριάζει με την πλακετα.... ενώ και το σχηματικό δείχνει απ ευθείας σύνδεση με τα TTL και χρήση μίας pull-up αντίστασης πράγμα που δεν ταιριάζει σε ολοκληρωμένο με ecl έξοδο (sab6456) αφού θα απαιτούσε pull down αντίσταση και κύκλωμα προσαρμογής (αφού η ταση στην έξοδο μεταβάλεται μόνο κατα 1 βολτ περίπου και σε τελείως διαφορετικά επιπεδα σε σχέση με τα TTL. Έτσι η pull-up και η απ ευθείας σύνδεση παραπέμπει σε ολοκληρωμένο με open collector έξοδο και το μυαλό μου πάει στο *CA3232* που κάνει διαίρεση 1/20 (και φαίνεται να ταιριάζουν τα πιν). (πρέπει  όμως το απογευμα να δω ποια άλλα prescaller εβγαζε η RCA μήπως ταιριάζει και κάποιο άλλο με άλλο συντελεστή διαίρεσης.)
Αν λοιπόν πάρουμε το σενάριο για ca3232 τότε 
100Mhz δια 20 και με τα dip switch sto 1000 θα έδιναν 5ΚΗζ (που θα έπρεπε να είναι ίσο με τη συχνότητα αναφοράς του pll)
από την άλλη πλευρά με ένa cd 4518 θα είχαμε 5ΚΗζ x 100=500KHZ
4Mhz κρύσταλλο / 0,5Mhz=8 οπότε προκύπτει οτι  το άγνωστο ολοκλήρωμένο (αν πράγματι ο prescaller ειναι ο ca3232 που διαιρεί δια 20) είναι το* SN7493*


το 74ls190 είναι Modulo-n διαιρέτης ενω το 74ls192 είναι divider by N διαιρέτης και επειδή στο pll θέλεις διαιρέτη του αριθμού που θέτεις  στα thumbwheel switches στα Pll βάζουν *74LS192*


επίσης κάτι πολύ σημαντικό!* βγάζουμε φωτογραφία τις πλακέτες και με τα εξαρτήματα πάνω για να φαίνεται και η φορά των εξαρτημάτων και άλλες πληροφορίες όπως το σχήμα του package που μπορεί να μας οδηγεί απ ευθείας σε ποιον κατασκευστή θα ψάξουμε! πχ το package των telefunken κανει μπαμ από χιλιόμετρα να δει καποιος ολοκληρωμένα από σειρά U. Επίσης άλλο package και άλλο πλαστικό μπορεί να φανει και να παραπεμψει σε RCA, philipls, Siemens κλπ.....*

----------


## misterno

> όπως  έγραψα πιο πάνω είναι 7490 7492 ή 7493 (θεωρώ πιο πιθανό το 7490) το ποιο απ όλα θα το βρουμε ευκολα από τη διαίρεση που χρειάζεται για να δουλέψει....*
> 
> τα 7490 ,92 και 93 έχουν gnd στο 10 και vcc στο 5  * ενώτα πιν 2 και 3 είναι οι δύο εισοδοι ρεσετ που τους εχειι στο gnd
> 
> 
> ...και δεν είναι τα μόνα TTL που δεν έχουν τροφοδοσία στα άκρα, επίσης 7473, 7476, 7483... είναι μερικά που μου ρχονται στο μυαλό με τροφοδοσία στη μέση.
> 
> 
> To SAB6456 που αναφέρεται στην τρίτη σελίδα από που προκύπτει?
> ...



Με εκπλήσεις ευχάριστα με τις γνώσεις σου και το ενδιαφέρον σου για βοήθεια.
Σου παραθέτω την πλακέτα όπως ακριβώς είναι τώρα.
Ελπίζω να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη.
IMAG2906.jpg

----------

chip (28-09-16)

----------


## chip

θα έλεγα οτι όλα συγκλίνουν να μπορούμε να μιιλήσουμε με αρκετή βεβαιότητα οτι τα ολοκληρωμένα είναι
CA3232
SN74LS93
4518
4046  (αυτό δεν το κοίταξα καθόλου αλλά υποθέτω το έχεις τσεκάρει και είναι και λογική επιλογή για χαμηλό κόστος)
SN74LS192

δυστυχώς το ca3232 είναι δύσκολο να το βρεις (στην Ελλάδα  δε νομίζω οτι θα το βρεις πλέον) και αν θέλεις να κλωνοποιήσεις το κύκλωμα ή έχει χαλάσει και θέλεις να το επισκευάσεις θα πρέπει να το αντικαταστήσεις με κάτι άλλο....  προσωπικά σε περίπτωση χαλασμένου θα κοιτούσα στο ΑΝ6821 που έχει βέβαια άλλο package και άλλα ποδαράκια αλλά κάπως θα το προσάρμοζα....  άλλωστε σε βολεύει γιατί το έχει σε καλή τιμή ο πηλιανίδης...

πάντως 110 ευρώ είναι πάρα πολλά για κάτι τέτοιο (μεταχειρισμένο).. κατασκευαστικά δε νομίζω οτι θα κόστιζε πάνω από 30-40 ευρώ... με προσοχή στην προμήθεια των εξαρτημάτων.....

----------


## Kernel Panic

110,00€ !!!!!!!!! γι αυτό το κατασκεύασμα του προηγούμενου αιώνα? δεν είναι απλώς πολλά, είναι ληστεία. 
Μια ματιά στο ebay για FM Transmitter για να ενειμερωθείτε τι παίζει απο τεχνολογία και τιμές. 
Απ' την άλλη βέβαια τα βίτσια είναι σεβαστά και έχουν κάποιο κόστος...

----------


## SeAfasia

110 ευρώ.....;
για πλακέτα από μαρκαδόρο;

----------


## misterno

> 110,00€ !!!!!!!!! γι αυτό το κατασκεύασμα του προηγούμενου αιώνα? δεν είναι απλώς πολλά, είναι ληστεία. 
> Μια ματιά στο ebay για FM Transmitter για να ενειμερωθείτε τι παίζει απο τεχνολογία και τιμές. 
> Απ' την άλλη βέβαια τα βίτσια είναι σεβαστά και έχουν κάποιο κόστος...



Οπωσδήποτε είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, όμως εδώ πρόκειται για κάτι που υπάρχει και θέλει μικροδιορθώσεις. Άσε δε το συναισθηματικό θέμα.

Φίλε @chip σου παραθέτω το σχηματικό του VCO και αν μπορείς να μου πεις τι χρειάζεται να κάνω για να το δοκιμάσω από μόνο του αν ταλαντώνει.
Έχω την υποψία ότι δεν ταλαντώνει καθόλου. Ακόμη τι θα μπορούσα να δω ως παλμογραφήματα με παλμογράφο στα 20MHz και γεννήτρια max <8ΜΗΖ που διαθέτω.
Ο κρύσταλλος και το κύκλωμα του εργάζονται κανονικά (από το παλμογράφημα που έκανα)
Τι άλλες δοκιμές θα μπορούσα να κάνω με τα μέσα που ανέφερα πιο πάνω;
Ευχαριστώpage1-pompos.jpgpage3-codel.jpgpage2-xtal.jpg

----------


## chip

Mε παλμογράφο 20MHz δεν μπορείς να δεις την ταλάντωση του rf ταλαντωτή (εκτός και είχες κάποιο κύκλωμα downconverter που κάνει μίξη και σου μεταφέρει την μπαντα των 100ΜΗΖ στα 20... )
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι σε πρώτη φάση να δεις οτι φτάνουν 5ΚΗz (στην έξοδο του 4518 από το κύκλωμα της αναφοράς συχνότητας) στο 4046 τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε οτι έχουμε την αναφορά σωστή....
από εκεί και πέρα στο σημείο που το κύκλωμα του ταλαντωτή παίρνει την τάση VC θα το έκοβα από το κύκλωμα του Pll (πχ σηκώνοντας το πόδι της αντίσταση και θα έβαζα τάση με ποτενσιόμετρο 0-5V και θα πήγαινα στην έξοδο του prescaller να δω αν έχω παλμούς ή όχι...
μετά θα πήγαινα να δω αν φτάνει σήμα στην είσοδο του 4046 από την έξοδο των 74ls192. 
Επίσης επειδή είναι παλαιό και όχι σε καλή κατάσταση (οξειδώσεις κλπ...) δες (με πολύμετρο) αν σε κάθε εισόδο των 74ls192 έχεις τα 0 ή 5V που πρέπει να σου δίνουν τα thumbwhell. Δηλαδή θα περιστρέψεις το κάθε thumbwheel από το 0 έως το 9 και θα ελέγξεις όλες τις εξόδους τους οτι δουλεύουν (Μπορεί να έχουν οξειδωθεί ή σπάσει εσωτερικά).
Προφανώς θα ελέγξεις οτι έχεις και όλες τις τάσεις που πρέπει στο κύκλωμα (οτι δεν έχει χαλάσει κάποιος σταθεροποιητής)
ενώ θα πρότεινα και αλλαγή ηλεκτρολυτικών (ούτε πολλοί είναι, ούτε μεγάλο κόστος έχουν και η ηλικία τους είναι τέτοια για να προχωρήσει κάποιος σε αλλαγή)
έλεγξε με το πολύμετρο οτι εκεί που έχεις βάλει βάση στο 74ls192 έχει τις συνδέσεις που πρέπει να έχεις στην πάνω όψη του τυπωμένο!!!
κάνε αυτά και βλέπουμε ανάλογα με τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## SeAfasia

Nα πω την γνώμη μου μιας και εγώ παλεύω όσον αφορά ένα καλό pll με την έννοια του "phase locked loop" δλδ  να κλειδώνει στην συχνότητα;
Για έρευνα και εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό καλά είναι αυτά τα μηχανάκια αλλά για εκπομπή όχι...τσάμπα χάσιμο χρόνου!!
Υπάρχουν καλές εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα που προσφέρουν λύσεις αξιοπρεπείς...πχ aspisys.com(έχει ένα pll πύραυλο...) ή pll.gr γιατί να δώσετε τα 110 ευρώ για παλιά σχηματικά;

----------


## misterno

> Nα πω την γνώμη μου μιας και εγώ παλεύω όσον αφορά ένα καλό pll με την έννοια του "phase locked loop" δλδ  να κλειδώνει στην συχνότητα;
> Για έρευνα και εκπαιδευτικό σκοπό καλά είναι αυτά τα μηχανάκια αλλά για εκπομπή όχι...τσάμπα χάσιμο χρόνου!!
> Υπάρχουν καλές εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα που προσφέρουν λύσεις αξιοπρεπείς...πχ aspisys.com(έχει ένα pll πύραυλο...) ή pll.gr γιατί να δώσετε τα 110 ευρώ για παλιά σχηματικά;



Κώστα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την εταιρία αυτή και αν ήθελα κάτι επαγγελματικό θα πήγαινα οπωσδήποτε εκεί.
Εδώ απλά μιλάμε για ένα παλιό σύστημα ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ και για λόγους γνώσεων και μερακιού είπα "να το αναστήσω". Μετά θα βάλω και το linear 50W που έχω, θα ψάξω 
για κεραία, φίλτρα, γέφυρα και τέλος αφού γουστάρω για λίγη ώρα θα πάνε πάλι στο ράφι απ' όπου και τα πήρα αλλά αυτή τη φορά σε περίοπτη θέση!
Έχω πάθει έναν παλιμπαιδισμό που δεν περιγράφεται  :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Κώστα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την εταιρία αυτή και αν ήθελα κάτι επαγγελματικό θα πήγαινα οπωσδήποτε εκεί.
> Εδώ απλά μιλάμε για ένα παλιό σύστημα ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ και για λόγους γνώσεων και μερακιού είπα "να το αναστήσω". Μετά θα βάλω και το linear 50W που έχω, θα ψάξω 
> για κεραία, φίλτρα, γέφυρα και τέλος αφού γουστάρω για λίγη ώρα θα πάνε πάλι στο ράφι απ' όπου και τα πήρα αλλά αυτή τη φορά σε περίοπτη θέση!
> Έχω πάθει έναν παλιμπαιδισμό που δεν περιγράφεται



Ναι μόνο έτσι αξίζει.....παλιμπαιδισμού τιμής ένεκεν!!

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Οπωσδήποτε είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, όμως εδώ πρόκειται για κάτι που υπάρχει και θέλει μικροδιορθώσεις. Άσε δε το συναισθηματικό θέμα.



Απολύτως σεβαστό αγαπητέ Γιάννη.
Σας παρακολουθώ και βλέπω οτι ο chip τό΄χει το θέμα και εκτιμώ ότι θα βρείτε άκρη

----------


## misterno

Πράγματι, έκανα ότι μου είπε ο φίλος chip και σας τα περιγράφω:
1) Έβγαλα το ένα ποδαράκι της αντίστασης πόλωσης των varicap και έδωσα μεταβαλλόμενη τάση με ποτενσιόμετρο.
    Το κύκλωμα συντόνισε γύρω στους 105ΜHz.
2) Μετράω πάνω στο ποδαράκι 1 του prescaler και βρίσκω ότι έχει παλμούς.
3) Μετράω πάνω στο ποδαράκι 4 του ίδιου και βρίσκω σταθερή τάση γύρω στα 2.2V. Ότι και να κανα δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω παλμό στο ποδαράκι αυτό. Το ίδιο και στο 8.
4) Μετράω σε διάφορα πόδια στο 4513 και βρίσκω διάφορους παλμούς.
5) Το LED δεν άναψε ποτέ και τα thumbweels δεν αλλάζουν την συχνότητα εκμπομπής ότι και να κανα.
6) Το πόδι 8 στο 4513 πρέπει να γειωθεί; Παίζει ρόλο;
7) Το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίει το CA3232. Αν ναι τότε παραγγέλνω ένα με 3 € και ξαναδοκιμάζω.
 :Cool:  Ότι άλλο σκεφτείτε για δοκιμή ή ενέργεια, ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## chip

> Πράγματι, έκανα ότι μου είπε ο φίλος chip και σας τα περιγράφω:
> 1) Έβγαλα το ένα ποδαράκι της αντίστασης πόλωσης των varicap και έδωσα μεταβαλλόμενη τάση με ποτενσιόμετρο.
>     Το κύκλωμα συντόνισε γύρω στους 105ΜHz.
> 2) Μετράω πάνω στο ποδαράκι 1 του prescaler και βρίσκω ότι έχει παλμούς.
> 3) Μετράω πάνω στο ποδαράκι 4 του ίδιου και βρίσκω σταθερή τάση γύρω στα 2.2V. Ότι και να κανα δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω παλμό στο ποδαράκι αυτό. Το ίδιο και στο 8.
> 4) Μετράω σε διάφορα πόδια στο 4513 και βρίσκω διάφορους παλμούς.
> 5) Το LED δεν άναψε ποτέ και τα thumbweels δεν αλλάζουν την συχνότητα εκμπομπής ότι και να κανα.
> 6) Το πόδι 8 στο 4513 πρέπει να γειωθεί; Παίζει ρόλο;
> 7) Το πιθανότερο είναι να φταίει το CA3232. Αν ναι τότε παραγγέλνω ένα με 3 € και ξαναδοκιμάζω.
>  Ότι άλλο σκεφτείτε για δοκιμή ή ενέργεια, ευπρόσδεκτο.



 1) *με ποτενσιόμετρο θα πρεπει να μπορεί να συντονίσει σε όλη την μπάντα...!!!!*
2) με τον παλμογράφο των 20mhz μπορείς και μετράς σήμα 105mhz?
3) οτι δεν μετρας παλμούς στο 4 είναι κακό εφόσον έχεις ταλάντωση.... αν υποθέσουμε οτι τα 105 ΜΗζ φτάνουν στον prescaller σημαίνει οτι έχει καεί....
το πόδι 8 είναι δεύτερη είσοδος και είναι λογικό να μην εχεις σήμα.
4) στην εξοδο του 4518 που πάει στο 4046 η συχνότητα είναι 5Khz? (200μsec περίοδος στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου)
5) οταν τροφοδοτείς με ποτενσιόμετρο δεν θα ανάψει το led ακόμα και αν όλα (prescaller) δουλεύουν καλά....
6) το ποδι 8 είναι gnd οπότε προφανώς πρέπει να γειωθεί
7)εφοσον ο ταλαντωτής δουλεύει και τσεκάρεις τροφοδοσία του prescaller, συνδέσεις στο τυπωμένο, οτι δεν έχει σπάσει καποιος πυκνωτή σύζευξης κλπ τότε πράγματι καταλήγουμε σε βάσιμες υποψίες για το ca3232.... 

Το ca3232 που το βρίσκεις με 3 ευρώ?

----------


## SRF

Το ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗΣ δεν προβλημάτισε κανέναν ως λόγο μη εργασίας του?

----------


## sot1

αν δεν κανω λαθος το τοποθετησαν απο την κατω πλευρα της πλακετας....

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Το ότι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΗΝΙΟ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗΣ δεν προβλημάτισε κανέναν ως λόγο μη εργασίας του?



δες λίγο το#29 το κρύψανε, ασώματος κεφαλή λέμε

----------


## chip

:Huh:  
και για ποιο λόγο από κάτω?
το ότι έχει γίνει αλλαγή στο πηνίο δικαιολογεί το οτι δεν μπορεί να σαρώσει την μπάντα με ποτενσιόμετρο...
αλλά μετά από αυτό πρέπει να μας πει περισσότερα για το ιστορικό του... τι έχει πειράξει και τι όχι και τι άλλες εκπλήξεις να περιμένουμε!!!

----------


## SRF

> δες λίγο το#29 το κρύψανε, ασώματος κεφαλή λέμε



Α... καλά! Μόνο το πηνίο έχουν βάλει από κάτω? Έχει πέσει δάκτυλος... και αν ήταν να φτιαχτεί ας ήταν τουλάχιστον απείραχτο, το... μπρίκι!  





> και για ποιο λόγο από κάτω?
> το ότι έχει γίνει αλλαγή στο πηνίο δικαιολογεί το οτι δεν μπορεί να σαρώσει την μπάντα με ποτενσιόμετρο...
> αλλά μετά από αυτό πρέπει να μας πει περισσότερα για το ιστορικό του... τι έχει πειράξει και τι όχι και τι άλλες εκπλήξεις να περιμένουμε!!!



Το ιστορικό?  :Lol:  Κλινικά νεκρό... και να ψάξουμε τώρα αν το μπρίκι έψηνε καφέ Λουμίδη, ή χαμομήλι κάποτε? Εγώ απορώ πότε και ΑΝ δούλευε σε αυτά τα χάλια? 
Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## misterno

Για το ιστορικό:
Δεν μέτρησα 106MHz με παλμογράφο αλλά με δέκτη FM που έκανε αυτόματη σάρωση και λόκαρε εκεί.
Η πλακέτα δεν λειτουργούσε όταν την παρέλαβα.
Την πλακέτα την φωτογράφισα και έβγαλα τα υλικά σημειώνοντας τις θέσεις τους πιο πριν.
Έβγαλα το πάνω και κάτω τυπωμένο και έβαλα τα υλικά στις θέσεις τους. Το πηνίο είναι κανονικά στη θέση του απλά η φωτό πάρθηκε λίγο πριν μπει.
Προσανατολίζομαι στο CA3232 και παράγγειλα 2 τεμάχια από ΕΔΩ με 4 ευρώ.

----------


## Kernel Panic

> Για το ιστορικό:
> Δεν μέτρησα 106MHz με παλμογράφο αλλά με δέκτη FM που έκανε αυτόματη σάρωση και λόκαρε εκεί.
> Η πλακέτα δεν λειτουργούσε όταν την παρέλαβα.
> Την πλακέτα την φωτογράφισα και έβγαλα τα υλικά σημειώνοντας τις θέσεις τους πιο πριν.
> Έβγαλα το πάνω και κάτω τυπωμένο και έβαλα τα υλικά στις θέσεις τους. Το πηνίο είναι κανονικά στη θέση του απλά η φωτό πάρθηκε λίγο πριν μπει.
> Προσανατολίζομαι στο CA3232 και παράγγειλα 2 τεμάχια από ΕΔΩ με 4 ευρώ.



Και το τριμμερακι στην έξοδο? Και λόγω ιστορικοτητας δεν άλλαξες τους ταλαιπωρους ηλεκτρολυτικούς? 
Ευτυχώς δεν μασάς με τα όσα άκουσες για το τενεκ...  το pll θέλω να πω.

----------


## misterno

Καλημέρα,
οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί αλλάχθηκαν, τα τρίμερ είναι για δοκιμές συντονισμού και ελπίζω "ο τενεκές" του φίλου μου να ξαναλαλήσει στην μπάντα.
Φίλε @chip (δεν ξέρω και το όνομα σου) σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα αυτοσχέδιο downconverter για να βλέπω την μπάντα FM σε παλμογράφο.
Σου παραθέτω το link AYTO prescaler 1.3 GHz devide by 1000. Φοράει το MB506 το οποίο χρησιμεύει σε αρκετά κόλπα με RF.
Αν αξίζει τον κόπο να το κάνω.
Ακόμη ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω σχέδιο για αναλυτή φάσματος RF που να δείχνει την βασική και τις αρμονικές στον παλμογράφο. Ασφαλώς δεν 
περιμένω να βλέπω την ακριβή συχνότητα εκπομπής αλλά να έχω απλά μια οπτική ένδειξη.
Ο φίλος μου (από τα παλιά) ο Στέλιος ο SIGMACOM είχε κάνει ένα παρόμοιο σχέδιο αλλά δεν το έχω πια.

----------


## chip

> Καλημέρα,
> οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί αλλάχθηκαν, τα τρίμερ είναι για δοκιμές συντονισμού και ελπίζω "ο τενεκές" του φίλου μου να ξαναλαλήσει στην μπάντα.
> Φίλε @chip (δεν ξέρω και το όνομα σου) σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα αυτοσχέδιο downconverter για να βλέπω την μπάντα FM σε παλμογράφο.
> Σου παραθέτω το link AYTO prescaler 1.3 GHz devide by 1000. Φοράει το MB506 το οποίο χρησιμεύει σε αρκετά κόλπα με RF.
> Αν αξίζει τον κόπο να το κάνω.
> Ακόμη ενδιαφέρομαι να βρω σχέδιο για αναλυτή φάσματος RF που να δείχνει την βασική και τις αρμονικές στον παλμογράφο. Ασφαλώς δεν 
> περιμένω να βλέπω την ακριβή συχνότητα εκπομπής αλλά να έχω απλά μια οπτική ένδειξη.
> Ο φίλος μου (από τα παλιά) ο Στέλιος ο SIGMACOM είχε κάνει ένα παρόμοιο σχέδιο αλλά δεν το έχω πια.



Αυτό το Link με τον prescaler δεν σε βοηθάει σε τίποτα... Prescaler έχει και το Pll σου... αν δεν δουλεύει έτσι κι αλλοιώς θα τον αλλάξεις και θα έχεις ένδειξη της συχνότητας (δια 20).
Επίσης το κύκλωμα με prescaler δεν είναι downconverter γιατί κάνει απλή διαίρεση συχνότητας. Ο downconverter μεταφέρει μία μπάντα σε μία άλλη, πχ τα 85-105 τα κάνει 5-25... για να γίνει αυτό χρειάζεται μίξερ (όπως το S042 το ΝΕ602, το TDA0820t κλπ). Δεν θα πρότεινα να ανοίξεις και άλλα θέματα... μείνε σε αυτό που ασχολείσαι τώρα και αν δουλέψει τότε μπορεί αν θέλεις να ασχοληθείς και με κάτι τέτοιο... που φυσικά έχει δυσκολίες (κρίσιμα πηνία που πρέπει να φτιάξεις κλπ...) Με τον downconverter μπορείς να δεις στο παλμογράφο το RF σήμα και την εικόνα της διαμόρφωσης όμως η εικόνα παραμένει απεικόνιση στο πεδίο του χρόνου (ο παλμογράφος απεικονίζει στο πεδίο του χρόνου αφού ο άξονας Χ αναφέρεται σε χρόνο) και όχι στο πεδίο της συχνότητας που θα σου δείξει ένας Spectrum analyzer πράγμα πολύ πιο χρήσιμο αφού θα δεις αμέσως τι αρμονικές.... Δυστυχώς όμως ένας spectrum analyzer είναι ακόμα πιο σύνθετος.... 
Την ακριβή συχνότητα μπορεί να την δεις με συχνόμετρο (αυτό κατασκευάζεται εύκολα). Επίσης αν ήθελες επιβεβαίωση όταν θα δουλέψει ο prescaller θα μπορούσες να πάρεις σήμα και από αυτόν.... Στον αναλυτή φάσματος λογικά θα τον κατασκεύαζες με κάποιο tuner, όμως το tuner δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί για να έχει καμπύλη ευαισθησίας/απόκρισης που να είναι μία ευθεία γραμμή,ούτε φτιάχτηκε με την σκέψη της τελειότητας που πρέπει να έχει για να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε ένα spectrum analyzer, και κατά συνέπεια δεν μπορούν να είναι αξιόπιστες οι μετρήσεις.... (φυσικά από το τίποτα...καλύτερο είναι... αλλά είπαμε δεν είναι μία μικρή απλή κατασκευή χαμηλού κόστους)

*Αυτό που δεν πρέπει να ξανακάνεις όταν πέσει στα χέρια σου ένας πομπός είναι το να ξεκολλήσεις τα εξερτήματα και να τα ξανακολλήσεις. Στα RF όλα έχουν σημασία για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα... ακόμα και το πόσο ψηλά κολλήθηκε ένα εξάρτημα, προς ποια κατεύθυνση, πόση κόλληση υπάρχει πάνω στο τυπωμένο, αν τα εξαρτήματα κολλήθηκαν και στο πάνω και στο κάτω μέρος της γείωσης... ΟΛΑ!!!! και αν έγινε κάποια ρύθμιση ή αλλαγή εξαρτήματος από τον κατασκευαστή χάνεται το καλιμπράρισμα/βελτιστοποίηση....

φιλικά Θανάσης*

----------


## misterno

Θανάση, αν και αισθάνομαι λίγο σαν παιδί σε ζαχαροπλαστείο που θέλει να τα δοκιμάσει όλα, (ειδικά με τα RF έχω μια ψύχωση) 
εν τούτοις θα ακολουθήσω την συμβουλή σου για το συγκεκριμμένο θέμα και θα αρκεστώ να περιμένω τα τσιπάκια να έρθουν. Μετά θα σε ξαναενοχλήσω πάλι  :Rolleyes: 

Φιλικά, Γιάννης

----------

